# huffy eldorado



## chink (Jul 7, 2012)

hi,
i have a couple of girls huffy bikes(eldorado & corvair) and wonder if anyone knows
of aftermarket lens for tank style front light? thanks


----------



## jd56 (Jul 7, 2012)

If you go under services, not sure exactly where here on the cabe, but there is someone that make.repop light lenses.
Type lenses in the search field and it should come up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chink (Jul 7, 2012)

jd56 said:


> If you go under services, not sure exactly where here on the cabe, but there is someone that make.repop light lenses.
> Type lenses in the search field and it should come up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




thanks for the lead!!


----------

